
Ask HN: Recommended Laptops for Linux? - lvturner
I have a 2017 15 inch MacBook pro, and in general I&#x27;m a bit underwhelmed with it.<p>The main reason I use MacOS is because it&#x27;s Unix-like, all of the tools I require for work are available on Linux.<p>I have a Lenovo Yoga at home - but running Linux on it never seems to be very smooth - the main issue I have with it (and this is a bit of a deal breaker) is that it doesn&#x27;t ever seem to work properly with my Thunderbolt docks. I have two thunderbolt docks, one is an OWC, which is plugged in to two LG 4K UltraFines and I have a Belkin which is plugged in to an LG 5K Ultrafine. For various reasons, I don&#x27;t want to change these docking setups.<p>Things that are important to me the most are RAM and screen quality. Portability, disk space, high end graphics cards, touch screens, quality of keyboard&#x2F;trackpad (almost always use the keyboard and mouse attached to the docks) are all lower down the list.<p>Can anyone recommend a good linux laptop that would fit the bill here? 
Thanks!
======
simonblack
Lenovo with Intel hardware peripherals is probably the most suitable for
installing Linux on.

At a pinch, Nvidia displays can be used, though you are constricted to using
Nvidia's proprietary Linux drivers which they tend to provide whenever they
finally bother to get around to doing.

I have just replaced my 10-year-old Thinkpad T410 with a Thinkpad P53. I hope
it will be as versatile as my older machine.

~~~
lvturner
Yeah, I've always heard that Lenovo is generally the way to go, but my Yoga
C940 really struggles with the USB-C/Thunderbolt Docks.

I've kind of got it working now, but the screen will occasionally cut out and
I often have to reboot it so it will wake up the monitor etc - and only one of
my two USB-C ports on the laptop are working (I suspect one of them got fried
somehow - it doesn't seem to work in Windows either)

I know the Yoga range and the ThinkPad range aren't really comparable, but
it's made me quite nervous about spending a larger sum of cash for a more
'workstation' appropriate laptop.

------
catacombs
I've had a Thinkpad X220 as my Linux machine for years, and I love it. The
computers are cheaper than a Mac and are built to last.

------
nickthemagicman
I imagine itd retty much going to be a mix of responses for Dell XPS, Lenovo,
and system76.

I use a Dell XPS and it's great.

------
kasperset
Well I have not personally used this laptop but I have heard good things about
system76 laptop line.

